# video Intel and GEM

## lessless

Кто-то успешно воплотил http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/HOWTO_video_Intel_and_GEM ? 

Мои результаты не вызывают восхищения: 

 *Quote:*   

>  $ glxgears 
> 
> 828 frames in 5.2 seconds = 159.047 FPS
> 
> 87 frames in 5.3 seconds = 16.447 FPS
> ...

 

```

 $ sudo lspci

*skip*

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

*skip*

```

```

$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen        "Screen0"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option "AllowEmptyInput" "false"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cheapskatefonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/urw-fonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri2"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "record"

   Load   "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "evdev"

#   Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

#   Option "XkbVariant"  "base"

#   Option   "AutoRepeat"   "500 30"

#   Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

#   Option "XkbLayout"   "us,ru(winkeys)"

#   Option "XkbOptions"   "grp:alt_shift_toggle, grp_led:scroll"

   #Option "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

  #      Option      "Protocol" "auto"

   #     Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    #    Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

      Option         "DPMS"

      Option         "Enable" "true"

#ModeLine "1280x768" 87.04 1280 1376 1488 1800 768 771 777 806

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "intel"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"

#        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

   Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

   Option      "AccelMethod" "UXA"

   Option      "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"

   Option      "ExaNoComposite" "false"

   Option          "EXANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option      "DRI"     "true"

   Option      "NoDDC"            "true"

   Option      "EnablePageFlip"    "true"

   Option     "DRI2"  "true"

   Option "Tiling"        "False"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

#   DefaultDepth 24

#   Option "metmodes"  1024x768+0+0

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

#      Modes   "1280x768"

      Viewport  0 0

        EndSubSection

EndSection 

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option  "AIGLX" "True"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode   0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option     "Composite"  "Enable"

   Option     "RENDER"     "Enable"

   Option "MIT-SHM" "disable"

EndSection

```

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux hp530 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 #6 SMP PREEMPT Sat Aug 28 22:47:45 EEST 2010 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6 i915.modeset=1

Build Date: 14 August 2010  01:07:23PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Aug 31 10:36:45 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "True"

(**) Option "AllowEmptyInput" "false"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/cheapskatefonts/,

   /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/,

   /usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/,

   /usr/share/fonts/dejavu/,

   /usr/share/fonts/urw-fonts/,

   /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,

   /usr/share/fonts/terminus,

   /usr/share/fonts/Speedo,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(**) Extension "RENDER" is enabled

(**) Extension "MIT-SHM" is disabled

(II) Loader magic: 0x81eb920

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:27ae:103c:30d5 Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xf0400000/524288, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0480000/262144, I/O @ 0x00003000/8

(--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:27a6:103c:30d5 Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xf0500000/524288

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(**) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.9.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.5.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) intel(0): Option "DRI" "true"

(**) intel(0): Option "Tiling" "False"

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945GME

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "945GME"

(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 using monitor section Monitor0

(**) intel(0): Option "Enable" "true"

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): found backlight control interface /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0

(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 enabled by config file

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 connected

(II) intel(0): Using fuzzy aspect match for initial modes

(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 using initial mode 1024x768

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1024x768

(II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "dri2"

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling disabled

(**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with untiled buffers.

(II) intel(0): Untiled allocation successful.

(II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         solid

(II)         copy

(II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): No memory allocations

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(**) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

(WW) intel(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used

(WW) intel(0): Option "AccelMethod" is not used

(WW) intel(0): Option "MigrationHeuristic" is not used

(WW) intel(0): Option "ExaNoComposite" is not used

(WW) intel(0): Option "EXANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used

(WW) intel(0): Option "NoDDC" is not used

(WW) intel(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" is not used

(WW) intel(0): Option "DRI2" is not used

(WW) intel(0): Option "Enable" is not used

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

(II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 203

(WW) Mouse0: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) Mouse0: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

(--) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 9

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Mouse0: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Mouse0: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

(EE) Keyboard0: No device specified.

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Keyboard0"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "en_US,ru,ua"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" ",winkeys,winkeys"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found absolute axes

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found x and y absolute axes

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found absolute touchpad.

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Configuring as touchpad

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: initialized for absolute axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button

(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Sleep Button: Found keys

(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "en_US,ru,ua"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" ",winkeys,winkeys"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Video Bus: Found keys

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "en_US,ru,ua"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" ",winkeys,winkeys"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "en_US,ru,ua"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" ",winkeys,winkeys"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

(II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch

(II) intel(0): No memory allocations

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

[mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop.

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x3c) [0x80b386c]

1: /usr/bin/X (mieqEnqueue+0x1a0) [0x80a16f0]

2: /usr/bin/X (xf86PostMotionEventP+0xd0) [0x80b6f20]

3: /usr/bin/X (xf86PostMotionEvent+0x68) [0x80b70d8]

4: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so (0xb71a2000+0x598a) [0xb71a798a]

5: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so (0xb71a2000+0x6169) [0xb71a8169]

6: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so (0xb71a2000+0x65fa) [0xb71a85fa]

7: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x71ec0) [0x80b9ec0]

8: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x10a3ca) [0x81523ca]

9: (vdso) (__kernel_sigreturn+0x0) [0xb777e400]

10: /usr/lib/libdrm.so.2 (drmCommandNone+0x33) [0xb776f913]

11: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so (0xb71ae000+0x21a2e) [0xb71cfa2e]

12: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0xc5423) [0x810d423]

13: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x980eb) [0x80e00eb]

14: /usr/bin/X (BlockHandler+0x56) [0x8092886]

15: /usr/bin/X (WaitForSomething+0x11c) [0x80a865c]

16: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x51050) [0x8099050]

17: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x1dcca) [0x8065cca]

18: /lib/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0xb739fbb6]

19: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x1d891) [0x8065891]

```

```

$ emerge  --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_M_CPU_520_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 31 Aug 2010 07:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.linux.kiev.ua/pub/Linux/Gentoo/"

LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=""

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="ru"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cddb cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dri dri2 dts dvd dvdr emboss encode eselectgtk exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv icu id3tag ipv6 jack jpeg jpeg2k ladspa lame lash lcms libnotify libsamplerate libsmaplerate mad matroska mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcntl pcre pdf perl png portaudio posix ppds pppd projectm python qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl session smp sndfile sox spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg svga sysfs taglib tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis wavpack webkit x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="ru" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

конфиг ядра http://pastebin.com/CaFxW51f

----------

## Oschtan

glxinfo?

----------

